# Best shot at taking Fedor's belt?



## Sub By Armbar (May 14, 2006)

What HW fighter, not signed with Pride do you guys think would have a good shot at taking Fedor's belt?


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

*Hmm.*

Maybe Tim Sylvia.. He's pretty good man.


----------



## Sub By Armbar (May 14, 2006)

I think that Sylvia would have a good chance standing with Fedor because of his reach advantage, but if Emelianenko would take him to the ground, it would be all Fedor. I would see it much like when he fought Schilt.


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

Sylvia would get killed by fedor. He's way to good at submission's. Plus he'd take him down and ground and pound. Even though arlovski just lost to sylvia i'd say him. He will beat tim in their rubber match and he'd give fedor a good fight.


----------



## floridagirl (May 15, 2006)

I think Fedor has been in a league of his own and I haven't seen any fighter who could take his belt.Although who knows how things will be with his recovery of his hand.You never know how these things can work out.


----------



## Sub By Armbar (May 14, 2006)

I know he is not in his prime anymore and the chances of this fight ever happening is one in a million, but I would like to see Don Frye in there with Emelianenko. I think that would be one crazy fight. 

Just me day dreaming...


----------



## Sub By Armbar (May 14, 2006)

Xphilter said:


> I think the only fighter in the UFC that could have a chance fighting in Pride is Hughes. I would love to see a Hughes / Henderson match.


So you are saying that you think Hughes (a WW) would have a better chance of beating Henderson then Franklin (a natural MW)? 

Yet you say that Sylvia would not even stand a chance against Fedor on the feet? Now that is some funny stuff.:laugh:


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*I don't thind there is anyone out there, right now that can take Fedor's belt. He is pound for pound a damm good fighter.*


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

Xphilter said:


> I think the only fighter in the UFC that could have a chance fighting in Pride is Hughes. I would love to see a Hughes / Henderson match.


I think some poeple must forget pride calls it weight classes diffrently then UFC. Hughes 169, dan henderson 183 lbs. Not a good match up really.


----------



## Sub By Armbar (May 14, 2006)

Xphilter said:


> I think the only fighter in the UFC that could have a chance fighting in Pride is Hughes. I would love to see a Hughes / Henderson match.


Reading is a big part of forums? LOL! ^You stated it right there.^ By saying that the only fighter that would have a chance in Pride is Hughes, you in fact are saying that Hughes, a Welterweight, would have a better chance of beating Henderson then Franklin, a Middleweight. Now tell me how I didn't read what you posted.

Also, I didn't ever say that Sylvia would beat Fedor. I in fact believe that Emelianenko would win that fight as well. All I said was that if it were to stay on the feat that Sylvia would have a chance, but that if Fedor got it to the ground, he would win.

To say the words, "there is no way in hell" in the MMA World, proves that someone knows absolutely nothing about this great sport.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

CopperShark said:


> Maybe Tim Sylvia.. He's pretty good man.


syvia would get killed in less than 2 mins against fedor, bro!!


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

moldy said:


> I think some poeple must forget pride calls it weight classes diffrently then UFC. Hughes 169, dan henderson 183 lbs. Not a good match up really.


hughes could fight at 185 with no problem at all, and he def has the stregnth to fight wit hendo, the only thing i thing hendo would have an advantage wit is strikes


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Sub By Armbar said:


> Reading is a big part of forums? LOL! ^You stated it right there.^ By saying that the only fighter that would have a chance in Pride is Hughes, you in fact are saying that Hughes, a Welterweight, would have a better chance of beating Henderson then Franklin, a Middleweight. Now tell me how I didn't read what you posted.
> 
> Also, I didn't ever say that Sylvia would beat Fedor. I in fact believe that Emelianenko would win that fight as well. All I said was that if it were to stay on the feat that Sylvia would have a chance, but that if Fedor got it to the ground, he would win.
> 
> To say the words, "there is no way in hell" in the MMA World, proves that someone knows absolutely nothing about this great sport.


no way in hell, would sylvia have a chance against fedor, on the ground on the feet on the moon, fedor is superior in ever facet of mma


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

All i can say about fedor is after the fedor randleman fight when he got smashed on his head and it didn't even faze him i realized i wouldn't want to fight fedor if i had a howitzer. The man is amazing and never loses focus.


----------



## Xphilter (May 22, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> no way in hell, would sylvia have a chance against fedor, on the ground on the feet on the moon, fedor is superior in ever facet of mma


Like I stated before...only chance Sylvia has is in a cheese burger eating contest.



moldy said:


> All i can say about fedor is after the fedor randleman fight when he got smashed on his head and it didn't even faze him i realized i wouldn't want to fight fedor if i had a howitzer. The man is amazing and never loses focus.


Exactly, there was no question in my mind he broke his neck. Then he got up like nothing happened, now that is amazing.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*He is a beast and as of now is unbeatable.*


----------



## HOJO (Jun 4, 2006)

Sub By Armbar said:


> I know he is not in his prime anymore and the chances of this fight ever happening is one in a million, but I would like to see Don Frye in there with Emelianenko. I think that would be one crazy fight.
> 
> Just me day dreaming...


DON FRYE IS A BAD MAN BUT I THINK MARK KERR IN HIS PRIME WOULD BE ABLE TO STOP FEDOR..RIGHT NOW THE ONLY ONE WHO WOULD HAVE ANY KIND OF LUCK WOULD BE CRO COP WHICH HE CAME CLOSE...


----------



## HOJO (Jun 4, 2006)

:laugh:


jdun11 said:


> hughes could fight at 185 with no problem at all, and he def has the stregnth to fight wit hendo, the only thing i thing hendo would have an advantage wit is strikes


HUGHES WOULD CRUSH DAN THE MAN, DAN IS A GREAT FIGHTER BUT MATT HAS THE HEART, THE POWER AND THE SPEED TO WIN THAT FIGHT HANDS DOWN....I TOOK ROYCE TO BEAT HUGHES AND MATT JUST ATE HIM UP,ROYCE IS 39 I KNOW BUT WITH THE WAY EVERY ONE TRAINS IN ALL ASPECTS OF EACH ART IT JUST SHOWS THAT HUGHES IS A TOP NOTCH CHAMPION THAT WOULD TAKE A MAJOR MISTAKE BY HUGHES TO GET BEAT....


----------



## Sub By Armbar (May 14, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> no way in hell, would sylvia have a chance against fedor, on the ground on the feet on the moon, fedor is superior in ever facet of mma


As I stated, nothing about this great sport. NOTHING! You sir no absolutely jack about Mixed Martial Arts. Go do some more homework and then talk to me again.


----------



## Sub By Armbar (May 14, 2006)

Xphilter said:


> Like I stated before...only chance Sylvia has is in a cheese burger eating contest.


 So because another jackass who knows nothing about MMA agrees with you, that makes you correct? LOL!!!


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

Damn Sub by Armbar you are owning that guy.. A A IMO woukld have a good chance if they ever fought. But AA would have to stay focused. Unlike the Tim fight.


----------



## samurice (Jun 19, 2006)

I still think Fedor's greatest threat is Cro Cop. Awesome striking with one of the best TD defense in the sport. He gave Fedor quite a bit of trouble before Fedor was able to take him down and drain his energy.


----------



## floridagirl (May 15, 2006)

I agree only Cro Cop isn't fighting anymore.


----------



## samurice (Jun 19, 2006)

What do you mean Cro Cop isn't fighting anymore? He's fighting in the next Pride event...


----------



## Sub By Armbar (May 14, 2006)

samurice said:


> What do you mean Cro Cop isn't fighting anymore? He's fighting in the next Pride event...


LOL, I was thinkling the same thing. There is even a poll on the CroCop/Yoshida fight that I posted in this very forum. No big deal though.


----------



## Keithpas (Jun 12, 2006)

moldy said:


> All i can say about fedor is after the fedor randleman fight when he got smashed on his head and it didn't even faze him i realized i wouldn't want to fight fedor if i had a howitzer. The man is amazing and never loses focus.



His facial expression never changed after that sick slam onto his head!!! I don;t see anyone that is even close to being able to beat Fedor. If he were to try to stand up and punch with Sylvia he might regret it but he is too smart for that. Arlovski is a good match up and it would be a good fight but I still see Fedor winning.


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Tim Sylvia would have a good chance because of the way he fights. If it was Arlovski and Fedor in that ring they would be just punching each other until the first one falls down and loses. Tim Sylvia has the best chance of beating Fedor.

Another person is Bas Rutten although he may be crappy and washed up since he hasn't faught since 1999. Randleman put up a good fight against Emelianenko and got bloody and Bas Rutten beat Randleman no problem.


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

> *posted byCopperShark: *Maybe Tim Sylvia.. He's pretty good man.


ummmm ok Copper your insane Sylvia is a goon he's slow his grappling isn't good Fedor would crush him.




> *Posted by Rush:*Another person is Bas Rutten although he may be crappy and washed up since he hasn't faught since 1999. Randleman put up a good fight against Emelianenko and got bloody and Bas Rutten beat Randleman no problem.


Im not sure if you saw the fight with Randleman but he was destroyed the only thing he did good was slam him he was then reversed and submitted.



> What do you mean Cro Cop isn't fighting anymore? He's fighting in the next Pride event...


Cro Cop is going to retire if he loses the GP



> DON FRYE IS A BAD MAN BUT I THINK MARK KERR IN HIS PRIME WOULD BE ABLE TO STOP FEDOR..RIGHT NOW THE ONLY ONE WHO WOULD HAVE ANY KIND OF LUCK WOULD BE CRO COP WHICH HE CAME CLOSE...


Nah Mark Kerr lost to Igor Vov wich is pretty sad.Especualy after the way Fedor arm locked Mark Coleman,Who fights some what like Kerr and defeated him in a grappling match.



> Damn Sub by Armbar you are owning that guy.. A A IMO woukld have a good chance if they ever fought. But AA would have to stay focused. Unlike the Tim fight.


Fedor would crowd Arlovski in much the same way that he crowded Cro Cop. This would end in an eventual take down. And once the fight ended up on the mat with Fedor on top, the Pride Champion would begin to throw big strikes. Arlovski– untested on his back– would be up against one of the best guard destroyers in MMA history.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

hell, give rulon gardner a chance i mean he beat yoshida in his very first fight. Rulon also beat the invincible alexander karelin.


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Crocop if he had a rematch with him. I am the only one who believes in Crocop stopping Fedor. He put up a great fight against Fedor last match. It's time for a rematch.


----------



## ranger595 (Jun 27, 2006)

*No Time soon....*

No one in the foreseable future has a shot. Even with one hand now (metal plate being taken out), he doesn't have a big enough weakness for any fighter currently proposed to exploit. Hypothetically, I wouldn't mind seeing the match up with Arlovski in UFC rules. Perhaps Fedor sucking down to make wieght, would present an interesting challenge if the fight goes for more than a few rounds. But that's about the only glimmer of a finger print to see that PFP belt. 

Silva is too small to stand up with Fedor, and would eventually want to clinch and go down.

Crocop seems like he's conditioned to fight only for 3 minutes. They've already been acquainted so, Fedor knocks him out quick next time. I like Crocop even though he's a one dimensional fighter, he's had a nice run and should retire. I don't think he wants to be just a contender.

I don't see Tim Silvia standing and trading for any time periods without getting caught. He felt woozy from Andrei's right hand, and went down. Can't see his chin liking Fedor's. Silvia also doesn't have the lateral quickness to circle and counter or leg strikes that kept Crocop in it for a while. And Silivia has less physical strength... He would get knocked out quick too.


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

Crocop has amzing conditioning. He used to fight in k1. K1 is a tournament format. He has great conditioning. I think if he's worked on his ground game he might stop fedor but i doubt it. Maybe hunt or the baby face assain.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*CroCop has the best chance and once Fedor heals I can see the Rematch between the two. Fedor doesn't like CroCop after he beat the shit out of Alexander. The Rematch will happen in the near future.*


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *CroCop has the best chance and once Fedor heals I can see the Rematch between the two. Fedor doesn't like CroCop after he beat the shit out of Alexander. The Rematch will happen in the near future.*


Yeah lol. But I heard Crocop might retire if he doesn't win the grand prix. I just want to see one more match with Fedor before Crocop retiring. That would be sweet. And Antonio Rodrigo can't be the one that can beat Fedor because Fedor has beaten Antonio twice easily. I would say Crocop or Mark Hunt are the ones able to beat Fedor. I also would like to see Fedor and Hunt. That would be a great match but I think Fedor would still win.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

Rush said:


> Yeah lol. But I heard Crocop might retire if he doesn't win the grand prix. I just want to see one more match with Fedor before Crocop retiring. That would be sweet. And Antonio Rodrigo can't be the one that can beat Fedor because Fedor has beaten Antonio twice easily. I would say Crocop or Mark Hunt are the ones able to beat Fedor. I also would like to see Fedor and Hunt. That would be a great match but I think Fedor would still win.


*He won't retire. He just won't fight until he has a shot a Fedor. He will most likely slow down and focus on politics in Croatia.*


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Crocop's the only one who can really beat Fedor, but I don't think he will. Fedor's just too dominant for that.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*All it take is a left leg kick from CroCop to take down Fedor. But even then we've seen Fedor take some hits and bumps and still come out on top.:dunno: *


----------



## alamojj (Jun 29, 2006)

IronMan said:


> Crocop's the only one who can really beat Fedor, but I don't think he will. Fedor's just too dominant for that.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: I bet butterbean would whoop his ass...lol:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Fedor would make Butterbean tap out.:laugh:*


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Fedor should join UFC becaue I think hes getting tired of PRIDE and beating everyone there. He also hasn't had a fight in while. I mean his ground game and punching is better than anyone else in the world of mixed martial arts and its almost impossible to beat him. It's true he probably would beat Crocop again since he's unstoppable. But I think Crocop would have the closest chance of beating him and put up a great fight.


----------



## ranger595 (Jun 27, 2006)

*cro cop*

I'm waiting for the reason why Cro cop could or is considered the best challenge to Fedor. 

I've read he's having a metal plate removed from his hand, so he'll be down for a while...

Cro cop is a spectacular Kick boxer. That left leg of his is awesome. Unfortunately, whats at stake is not the best Kick boxer, or best striker. The Heavy wieght champion is the recognized badest MF on the planet. That's what that belt means. 10 years ago eveyone thought it was the Heavy Wieght Boxing Champ. 

Cro cop seems like a nice guy. Everyone has a punchers/Kickers chance. However, there were so many areas where he was dominated, I seriously doubt he believes he can win. Though, a few million dollars can cloud anyone's judgement. Crocop lost to Mark Hunt.


----------



## wolverinejoe80 (Jul 3, 2006)

CopperShark said:


> Maybe Tim Sylvia.. He's pretty good man.



hahaha. that was the funniest thing i've ever heard.


----------



## wolverinejoe80 (Jul 3, 2006)

what about wandy? i know there is a 30 pound difference between them, but i think he has a better chance than any other heavyweights. and wandy beat da shiiit out of fujita.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Outside Of Pride The Best Fighter Out There Is Arlovski..but He Couldnt Beat Fedor..nor Could Wandy..nor Anyone Else


----------



## ranger595 (Jun 27, 2006)

I used to think so too. But Im not sure.

BC of that hand. Fedor may not have many wars in him. Unlike boxing where you can tape up all fancy and wair pillows, in MMA you have to all so be able to grab for SUBs. That being the case, Fedor has to prove he can still fight even with one hand.........


----------



## HARD_KNOCKS (Jul 3, 2006)

Ok Tim Sylvia would have the best shot standing up with Fedor but if it hit the ground I would take Andrei Arlovski because he's a ***** champ, he may not have shown his ground skills in the UFC but he has tonnes of talent on the ground. so there you go.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Josh barnett would be a good matchup for fedor but guys like hunt and le banner are just one sided and once it hits the ground they will lose.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> Outside Of Pride The Best Fighter Out There Is Arlovski..but He Couldnt Beat Fedor..nor Could Wandy..nor Anyone Else


Wanderlei is the lightheavyweight champion, I don't think that Pride wants to have the number one contender for Fedor's title being another pride title holder, that doesn't make any sense. He'd get killed anyway.

Fedor is the heavyweight champion and will remain so until there is someone on his level in Pride, or anywhere else for that matter. The reason why Crocop has the best shot *is* because he has a kicker's chance. Crocop wouldn't beat Fedor because he's better, he'd beat Fedor because he gets lucky and lands a big kick with that left leg.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*The last time Fedor and CroCop fought it ended in a decision. Not many fighters can go the distance with Fedor and not many with CroCop. They are possible the top two draws for Pride. A rematch would be great for the organization. I would like to see CroCop fight in the UFC in November.*


----------



## thebroken (Jul 11, 2006)

i think andrei arlovski would have a shot at taking fedor's belt.. if he trains harder.. he's quick and strong.. he could've taken sylvia out but MMA is very unpredictable.. maybe tim just wanted it more than AA that's why tim won. tim vs fedor would be a good match too.


----------



## Big_Badi_Rabadi (Jun 26, 2006)

thebroken said:


> i think andrei arlovski would have a shot at taking fedor's belt.. if he trains harder.. he's quick and strong.. he could've taken sylvia out but MMA is very unpredictable.. maybe tim just wanted it more than AA that's why tim won. tim vs fedor would be a good match too.


I say Andrei Arlovski as well, but he won't win with the corner team he has now, judging by how they did against tim sylvia. . . . they should all be kicked to the kirb by Arlovski, and he should definitly find another team. . . but as of right right right now. . . i'd have to say Tim as well, since he is the champ and all, that sum ***** :\ lol


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Arlovski is the only fighter in the UFC that would have a chance against Fedor. Even then, a miracle would have to happen for Arlovski to beat Fedor.*


----------



## Big_Badi_Rabadi (Jun 26, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *Arlovski is the only fighter in the UFC that would have a chance against Fedor. Even then, a miracle would have to happen for Arlovski to beat Fedor.*


Well also the difference between arlovski and everyone else is that he has a great ground game as well as an amazing stand up game. . . . and i really haven't seen anyone with both those qualities challenge Fedor.


----------



## theboz19 (Jun 30, 2006)

HOJO said:


> DON FRYE IS A BAD MAN BUT I THINK MARK KERR IN HIS PRIME WOULD BE ABLE TO STOP FEDOR..RIGHT NOW THE ONLY ONE WHO WOULD HAVE ANY KIND OF LUCK WOULD BE CRO COP WHICH HE CAME CLOSE...


Fedor has the best chin in the business. Randleman's slam and Cro-cops kick couldn't do the trick. No chance anybody knocks this guy out. It is going to have to be a submission guy that breaks an arm or something for this guy to lose.


----------



## Big_Badi_Rabadi (Jun 26, 2006)

theboz19 said:


> Fedor has the best chin in the business. Randleman's slam and Cro-cops kick couldn't do the trick. No chance anybody knocks this guy out. It is going to have to be a submission guy that breaks an arm or something for this guy to lose.


well the difference between Arlovski and guys like randlemen and cro cop, is that they are extremly good at one aspect of fighting, like wrestling, or just stand up, where as arlovski is just all around good, in fact astounding. . . . Fedor had to train to just stop that one style, like wrestling or kickboxing, and has overcame those fighters and succeded, where he would have to train for nearly every major style of MMA if he's going to face Arlovski. . . .


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Andrei would still get his ass handed to him by Fedor.*


----------



## teampunishment (Jul 10, 2006)

He is a machine (hence popping the terminator pic in the sig) 

Thing is I don't like it when people are totally dominant and keep the title because I like to see healthy competition. I didn't like AA steamrolling through people in the UFC either.

I'd love personally to see Barnett as the Pride champ.


----------



## Big_Badi_Rabadi (Jun 26, 2006)

teampunishment.50web said:


> He is a machine (hence popping the terminator pic in the sig)
> 
> Thing is I don't like it when people are totally dominant and keep the title because I like to see healthy competition. I didn't like AA steamrolling through people in the UFC either.
> 
> I'd love personally to see Barnett as the Pride champ.


Ya know i use to not like barnett, but im pretty damn impressed with how far he has come in PRIDE with beating Aleksander Emilinenko, and then Mark Hunt, he has a seriouse chance of winning this, and getting a shot at Fedor, but then all the guys in this competition do. . . .


----------



## teampunishment (Jul 10, 2006)

Eminem said:


> Cro Cop is going to retire if he loses the GP


If that is true then that is INSANE in my opinion.


----------



## teampunishment (Jul 10, 2006)

Big_Badi_Rabadi said:


> Ya know i use to not like barnett, but im pretty damn impressed with how far he has come in PRIDE with beating Aleksander Emilinenko, and then Mark Hunt, he has a seriouse chance of winning this, and getting a shot at Fedor, but then all the guys in this competition do. . . .


Very true, it has been a great tournament so far, really looking forward to seeing how it plays out and Barnett is definitely worth a bet.


----------



## Big_Badi_Rabadi (Jun 26, 2006)

teampunishment.50web said:


> If that is true then that is INSANE in my opinion.


Yeah i know, he's only 31-32 years old as well, still in his prime i would believe. . . .


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*I like Barnett but he would still get knock out by CroCop. CroCop would have a problem if Barnett can get him to the ground. I want to see a Barnett vs. CroCop final for the Absolute Champion.*


----------



## PitbullX (Jul 4, 2006)

*Are you kidding?*



> well the difference between Arlovski and guys like randlemen and cro cop, is that they are extremly good at one aspect of fighting, like wrestling, or just stand up, where as arlovski is just all around good, in fact astounding. . . . Fedor had to train to just stop that one style, like wrestling or kickboxing, and has overcame those fighters and succeded, where he would have to train for nearly every major style of MMA if he's going to face Arlovski. . . .


This is the soooooo far from reality its laughable. Not trying to dog you but really?!? you may have missed this little info.......

Russian Combat ***** Champion (Moscow championship, 2002) 
World Combat ***** Champion (heavyweight division) (Saloniki, Greece, 2002) 
World Combat ***** Champion (absolute division) (Panama, 2002) 
World Combat ***** Champion (heavyweight division) (Prague, Czech Republic, 2005) 

....add to this the amazing array of fighters he has faced a dominated.....

Crocop- Kickboxing
Tsuyoshi Kosaka- Submission fighting
Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira- BJJ
Naoya Ogawa- Judo (olympic silver medal)
Mark Coleman- Wrestling
Zuluzinho-ummm who cares-KOed by Fedor in 26 seconds despite being 7 inches taller and weighing 157 lbs more & Fedor had a broken hand!

.... he dominated them at their own game. He just was Fedor! He can submit-Ko or just dominate. AA doesn't have a chance to fight him to victory, he needs a miracle punch ( Fujita rocked him only to get submitted a minute later), ref stoppage or Fedor injury to really win. Maybe he could powerbomb him on his head..... Oh wait, Randleman tried that...

Let me take a quote from Blazing Saddles, using Fedor instead of Mongo, to Sum it up!

Bart: I better go check out this Fedor character. 
[Bart reaches for his gun] 
Jim: Oh no, don't do that. 
Bart: Why not? 
Jim: If you shoot him, you'll just make him mad.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Let's see Bob Sapp and Fedor!

You guys are all crazy anyway...Nobody can beat Fedor.

The closest fights would be Mark Hunt and CroCop and that's about it.

Tim Sylvia is alright but he is not even CLOSE to being on the same level as Fedor or anyone else in Pride for that matter.

And if Arlovski lost to the mediocre Sylvia twice, how would he stand a chance against Fedor?!

It is silly to believe that anyone can win a fight against Fedor unless they have a weapon.


I can't believe some of you actually think Arlovski or Sylvia can beat Fedor. It is so incredibly ridiculous and you obviously have no clue what you are talking about and probably just think that since they are popular in the UFC that they would stand a chance. I GUARANTEE that neither Arlovski or Sylvia or Liddell or Coutoure or ANYBODY in the UFC could last 5 minutes in the ring with Fedor.


----------



## theboz19 (Jun 30, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Let's see Bob Sapp and Fedor!
> 
> You guys are all crazy anyway...Nobody can beat Fedor.
> 
> ...


Yep! Big Bob would have that punchers chance but I still think Fedor is impossible to knock out. Bob is about the only exciting HW that Fedor hasn't fought yet. I would like to see Bob become more technically sound before an attempt at the champ. No use having his other cheek broken. 

Randleman SHOULD have destroyed Fedor. He just wasn't confident in his hands enough so he tried to wrestle after that slam. A true ground and pound guy like Tito Ortiz would have finished that slam off with massive bombs. But, I guess that's why Randleman isn't the champ. Still, it showed a weakness in Fedor's game.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

theboz19 said:


> Yep! Big Bob would have that punchers chance but I still think Fedor is impossible to knock out. Bob is about the only exciting HW that Fedor hasn't fought yet. I would like to see Bob become more technically sound before an attempt at the champ. No use having his other cheek broken.
> 
> Randleman SHOULD have destroyed Fedor. He just wasn't confident in his hands enough so he tried to wrestle after that slam. A true ground and pound guy like Tito Ortiz would have finished that slam off with massive bombs. But, I guess that's why Randleman isn't the champ. Still, it showed a weakness in Fedor's game.


*That's true Randleman should have won. Fedor was just more focused, and if Tito got Fedor in that situation he would have done some serious damage but I still think Fedor would beat Tito.*


----------



## theboz19 (Jun 30, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *That's true Randleman should have won. Fedor was just more focused, and if Tito got Fedor in that situation he would have done some serious damage but I still think Fedor would beat Tito.*


No doubt. I didn't mean to suggest that Tito could beat Fedor. I just meant that the situation after the slam warrants some ground and pound.


----------



## ranger595 (Jun 27, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *That's true Randleman should have won. Fedor was just more focused, and if Tito got Fedor in that situation he would have done some serious damage but I still think Fedor would beat Tito.*


*
Gott a say that was the sickest slam I've ever seen. Even compared to WWF/WWE. But I have to disagree that, I don't think Randleman should have won. The Best fighter that day should have won.*
*
Personally I hope Fedor has maybe 3 more fights and retires undefeated. So that we only have his legend to compare the mediocre ordinary talent. Then maye when/if someone great comes along that garners a multi-mega fight, intices him out of retirement againg only to further his legend.....*

I just think he's one of those dudes that comes along every once in a while. There's not even strong enough opinions to imagine him losing anytime soon.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

ye aid like to see fedor vs sapp..if sapp connects he could cut fedor, we all know fedor cuts easily..i think this would probably end in fedor submitting sapp but id would be very interesting to see...but other than that fight..i dont see anyone standing better than 1/100 chance of beating him..noones unbeatable but fedors the closest ive ever seen to being the perfect fighter


----------



## PitbullX (Jul 4, 2006)

*All time.*

Fedor is argueably the greatest "fighter" in sports history! You can take boxing, kickboxing, wrestling, MMA and other combat sports and no one is a dominate as Fedor is, in history. He has fought all comers and been unstoppable, put in the fact he won the Combat ***** tourney with a broken hand as well....... whos better?


----------



## Spartan (Jul 20, 2006)

The person with the best shot at beating Fedor Emelianenko I believe is Mark Hunt or Josh Barnett since they haven't ever faught Fedor. But I think Mirko Filipovic in a rematch with Fedor would actually win. Nobody has been as challenging as an opponent ad Crocop and Nogueira were to Fedor. But Fedor only faught Crocop once, Nogueira faught Fedor what? 3 times already? Mirko Crocop and Josh Barnett I think have the best chance at beating Fedor right now.


----------



## floridagirl (May 15, 2006)

i watched a whole good bye video from crocop saying his family needed him more than the sport.
I still say Crocop is the best chance for taking Fedor's belt. Somebody said Hunt and Barnett I think Hunt would get tierd although he has a hell of a chin and Barnett although he's good he's not good enough.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

hunt would get taken down and submitted in a matter of 2 mins..barnett would lose too..but he would last the whole fight, he'd just take a good pounding and lose a unanimous decision..to answer the thread starter NOONE OUT THERE RIGHT NOW CAN BEAT FEDOR...unless one day he gets caught by a bomb, than in that case it could be ne one because ne top heavyweight has enough power to ko anyone, its just a matter of if they can land that dream shot...hasnt happened yet and probably wont


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Now I know more about PRIDE I think Mirko Filipovic has the best chance at beating Fedor nowadays in a rematch. He would lose but put up a good fight. Everyone else Hunt, Barnett, Nogueira would be beat easily.


----------



## Guillotine (Jul 25, 2006)

PitbullX said:


> Fedor is argueably the greatest "fighter" in sports history! You can take boxing, kickboxing, wrestling, MMA and other combat sports and no one is a dominate as Fedor is, in history. He has fought all comers and been unstoppable, put in the fact he won the Combat ***** tourney with a broken hand as well....... whos better?


He hasn't even faced all of the top competition in Pride yet. He's beaten some of the top competition but a lot of his matches have been against significantly inferior competition. Sideshow freaks that Pride brought in and professional wrestlers that accepted a fight against him with less than a week's notice aren't especially impressive victories. 

The guy is great and his accomplishments thus far have been impressive. However, I think that it's a bit premature to crown him the God of all sports before he's even beaten all of the top competition in his own organization. Although, some of you seem to think Fedor is infallible or indestructible he's not. All it could take is an error on his part and someone capitalizing or a lucky strike that surprises him. 



> Now I know more about PRIDE I think Mirko Filipovic has the best chance at beating Fedor nowadays in a rematch. He would lose but put up a good fight. Everyone else Hunt, Barnett, Nogueira would be beat easily.


That's quite the absurd (and somewhat disrespectful) assertion on your part. He hasn't faced either Hunt or Barnett both of whom would prepare heavily for him and Nog wasn't beaten easily in the past by him, so I don't see why he'd suddenly beat him with a quickness---Before Fedor came along Nog was the Jiu Jitsu wizard that people didn't think would ever be overthrown (Fedor was actually the underdog in the match he won the title). 

As far as the topic goes, I believe that currently Barnett has the best shot at beating Fedor. This is because his fighting style (Pankration) is a more well rounded one than either Cro Cop or Nog have, he also hasn't faced Barnett yet, and also because I believe he has a strength advantage on Fedor. He was rocked by someone stronger than him, so I think that someone stronger than him with more skills and better instincts like Barnett (Roids or not, beating someone the level of Randy Coture when you're only 23 is pretty damn impressive) could potentially beat Fedor. 

It's a fight that I definitely want to see.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

Guillotine said:


> He hasn't even faced all of the top competition in Pride yet. He's beaten some of the top competition but a lot of his matches have been against significantly inferior competition. Sideshow freaks that Pride brought in and professional wrestlers that accepted a fight against him with less than a week's notice aren't especially impressive victories.
> 
> The guy is great and his accomplishments thus far have been impressive. However, I think that it's a bit premature to crown him the God of all sports before he's even beaten all of the top competition in his own organization. Although, some of you seem to think Fedor is infallible or indestructible he's not. All it could take is an error on his part and someone capitalizing or a lucky strike that surprises him.
> 
> ...


*Other than Barnett and Hunt, Fedor has beaten all the best Pride has thrown at him. If Barnett wins the Absolute Tournament he has his chance at Fedor. As for as Hunt is concernd, he is not consistant a fighter. He loses as much as he wins. I like Hunt but he would be a bad match-up for Fedor. You have to put a fighter who has a chance to beat Fedor against him or you will lose fans.*


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Hunt best chance at beating Fedor? Bwahaha. Fedor is the best at ground in pound no doubt, Mark Hunt is the worst at defending on his back on the ground. So how do you think the fight will end in? Probably under a minute no crap.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Out of the 4 in the Absolute tournament, Nog had 3 shots at Fedor and couldn't get it done, Fedors fight with CroCop went to the judges decisions and Fedor won, Fedor has never fought Barnett, and Silva is not in the same weight division as Fedor, Silva would probably get pounded. Why CroCop hasn't gotten a second title shot is beyond me? I want CroCop or Barnett to win, to ensure a title shot for those guys. Silva should focus on Liddell after the tournament, so he can put Pride on the map in the USA. Nog had his chance and needs to wait a little longer before he is given a title shot.*


----------



## Guillotine (Jul 25, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *Other than Barnett and Hunt, Fedor has beaten all the best Pride has thrown at him. If Barnett wins the Absolute Tournament he has his chance at Fedor. As for as Hunt is conserend, he is not consistant a fighter. He loses as much as he wins. I like Hunt but he would be a bad match-up for Fedor. You have to put a fighter who has a chance to beat Fedor against him or you will lose fans.*


I'm not sure that's necessarily true considering some of the people he has fought in the past. I'd prefer a Fedor versus Hunt fight over an unprepared Yugi Nagata versus Fedor fight. 

But I'm by no means advocating feeding people who haven't earned a shot to him. I'm simply suggesting that the most dominant man ever assertion is premature considering he hasn't beaten all of the top talent yet. 



> Hunt best chance at beating Fedor? Bwahaha. Fedor is the best at ground in pound no doubt, Mark Hunt is the worst at defending on his back on the ground. So how do you think the fight will end in? Probably under a minute no crap.


The contention was actually that Barnett has the best chance to beat Fedor because he's bigger and stronger than Fedor and is more versatile than opponents Fedor has faced in the past. 

As for your analysis on Hunt versus Fedor, I'd imagine that Hunt would actively work to stay off his back in a fight with Fedor and that he'd last longer than a minute. Especially, considering that if he had any sense he wouldn't go into the fight lightly and would presumably train harder than he'd ever trained in his life.


----------



## Spartan (Jul 20, 2006)

Even if Mark Hunt did train his hardest and all he would still be pounded by Fedor. He would improve acting like a turtle and ***** on his back probably but Fedor is a god on his ground and pound game. So I don't think Mark Hunt could beat Fedor.

Mirko Filipovic would do really well in a rematch against Fedor and I think he could go really close to beating Fedor this time since he is so much better than the first time fighting Fedor. Plus I think he could win the Grand Prix this year.

Josh Barnett, he would lose to Fedor. Just picture it, he lost to Crocop twice, what do you think Fedor would do? Beat him obviously.

Wanderlei Silva, he would be owned against Fedor no doubt. When Fedor fights light heavyweights he usually beats them in the first round, Mark Coleman, Kevin Randleman (except for that slam), etc.


----------



## Guillotine (Jul 25, 2006)

So if your argumentation where at all valid, why should Liddell and Silva even bother fighting? Rampage beat Liddell and Silva beat Rampage twice. Just picture it, what do you think Silva would do to Liddell? Beat him obviously. 

Just don't tell that to the people betting on Liddell on these forums.


----------



## flourhead (Jul 12, 2006)

Sylvia couldn't even faze Arlovski in their third fight with his best punches... Arlovski would stick to leg kicks and jabs until fedor wore down and then either try the big right to rock him and finish with a submission or just go for the takedown and do whatever he wants... Arlovski has never been submitted


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

flourhead said:


> Sylvia couldn't even faze Arlovski in their third fight with his best punches... Arlovski would stick to leg kicks and jabs until fedor wore down and then either try the big right to rock him and finish with a submission or just go for the takedown and do whatever he wants... Arlovski has never been submitted


*Can you wear down a machine? Cro Cop tried to wear down Fedor and that didn't work. Cro Cop also land two left kicks on Fedor and that didn't stop him. Randleman dropping Fedor on his head didn't wear him down. Sylvia has a better chance than Arlvoski at beating Fedor, even if it a slim chance.*


----------



## flourhead (Jul 12, 2006)

well i guess if he his a robot then maybe someone should step in and say "hey we can't have a robot fighting people. thats not fair." fedor is beatable. he just needs an opponent with some confidence and well rounded skills i.e. Andrei Arlovski


----------



## PitbullX (Jul 4, 2006)

flourhead said:


> well i guess if he his a robot then maybe someone should step in and say "hey we can't have a robot fighting people. thats not fair." fedor is beatable. he just needs an opponent with some confidence and well rounded skills i.e. Andrei Arlovski


The same well rounded Arlovski that has lost his last 2 fights to Silvia?

He sure looked "well rounded" in that last fight huh! Great take down skills he showed. Awsome punching power he showed. Justin Eilers was a tough opponent at 1-3 in the big leagues. Wesley Correira is 4-7 in his last fights.
Ian Feeman not much better. AA hasn't fought and won against single legit heavyweight other than Silvia, and is 1-2 VS him. 

You honestly think he could get into a ring with Fedor and win?!? C'mon, we all have our favorite fighters and think they are the bomb, but reality has to sink in when putting them in a ring with a talent like Fedor. I'm a huge Crocop fan and watched Fedor systematically destroy him. It really wasn't even in doubt. Lets see AA fight Mirko, Nog or even Barnett or Hunt and win, then he might deserve a shot at the champ. Right now he isn't even a contender for the UFC belt, let alone challenge Fedor.


----------



## PitbullX (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh I forgot, you said "no one has submitted AA", no one has even got a judges decision against Fedor! 6 (T)KOs, 10 Submissions, 7 Unanamous Decisions. His only loss was an illegal elbow that cut him and because of the "rules" a winner had to be named, he avenged that decision by destroying him at a later date. 

Oh, did you see the World ***** Combat Championships last year? I'll save you the trouble of looking it up....Fedor won...BIG TIME! His last 2 fights were 14-0 and 12-0 when he subbed his victim.


----------



## flourhead (Jul 12, 2006)

arlovski tore up his leg in the 2nd or 3rd round and was fighting on one leg


----------



## PitbullX (Jul 4, 2006)

flourhead said:


> arlovski tore up his leg in the 2nd or 3rd round and was fighting on one leg


Yah yah yah, and if my uncle had tits, he'd be my aunt! Lame excuse. What about the last fight, did he have a boo-boo as well or a weak chin?

You have a source for this? Face it the guy is a 9-5 fighter who was Dana's supposed awnswer to Fedor, he isnt!


----------

